# Toshiba Places geht nicht



## RiversideM (12. Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute,

Mein Toshiba 40TL933G macht seit heute abend murks. Die Tsohiba Places App geht nicht mehr an; ich komme nicht aus dem Ladebildschirm dafür raus, auch wenn das fertig geladen hat.
Die Youtube-App geht.
Ich habe bereits Netzkabel gezogen und wieder eingesteckt. Hat noch jemand eine Idee?

Danke schonmal im voraus.
http://geizhals.de/toshiba-40tl933g-a745820.html


----------



## CuRRyKing (12. Januar 2014)

Softwareupdates gemacht? Gerade die TL933, 938, 963, 968 leiden unter einer mäßigen Software.
Ansonsten halt noch ein Werksreset machen.
Das sind so die Standard Geschichten die der Toshiba-Service bei uns auf Arbeit macht. In 85% aller Fälle sind die Fehler danach verschwunden.


----------



## RiversideM (12. Januar 2014)

Ich habe nun sowohl ein Update gemacht als auch alle Einstellungen zurück gesetzt und es hat nichts funktioniert, ich komme immer noch nicht in Toshiba Places. 
Mittlerweile bin Ich echt ratlos.


----------



## CuRRyKing (12. Januar 2014)

Sind bei dir beim Update zwei Balken durch gelaufen?
 Beim ersten mal macht er nur ein Upgrade für den MBOOT und MFC! Also nicht gleich den 
Stick wieder rausnehmen, sondern abwarten. Danach macht er erst die eigentliche Firmware drauf. 
Erst wenn du "Software Upgrade complete" liest, ist alles fertig.

 Ansonsten fällt mir leider auch nichts mehr ein. Sry


----------



## RiversideM (12. Januar 2014)

Ich habe nicht über einen Stick das Update geschoben sondern über Netzwerk, also mit dem Lan-Kabel, und ich habe gewartet bis er von selbst das TV-Programm startet.


----------



## CuRRyKing (12. Januar 2014)

Werkseinstellung zurücksetzen hast du gleich danach gemacht?
 Sofern ich es richtig im Kopf habe, greift erst dann bei den älteren Toshibas das neue Firmware. Sichere dir vorher aber deine Senderliste!


----------



## RiversideM (12. Januar 2014)

Also wie genau? Ich habe das Update installiert, Places ging nicht, dann habe ich auf Werkszustand zurück gesetzt und geguckt ob Places geht, was es nicht tut. 
Senderliste ist mir nicht so wichtig, das kann man ja immer noch machen.


----------



## ukef (12. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
bei mir geht seit gestern nach Firmware-Update die "Toshiba Places" auch nicht mehr.
Update erfolgreich via LAN durchgelaufen. Danach Reset mit Neukonfiguration.
Starte "Toshiba Places" und das Toshiba-Logo bleibt unendlich lang stehen und es passiert nichts.
Danach kann ich nur Menü beenden oder TV ausschalten. LAN funktioniert.
Mein Gerättyp Toshiba 32SL980
Hat jemand eine Idee?
Danke


----------



## RiversideM (12. Januar 2014)

Ganz genau so ist das bei mir auch. 
YouTube und alles andere funktioniert wie immer. 
Ich habe aber vorher kein Update drauf gemacht, zumindest nicht wissentlich.


----------



## lanabinathor (12. Januar 2014)

Bei mir läuft es auch nicht mehr....  Letztes update aufgespielt, auf Werk zurückgestellt, Netzstecker gezogen  usw... und läuft immer noch nicht....  wird wohl ein Fehler des Servers sein=-O. 
Bleibt im Startbildschrim von Toshiba Places stehen. Netzwerk funktioniert da ich vom  PC streamen kann. 
Hoffe da findet sich noch eine Lösung. 
Mein Gerät ist der 46TL968G.
MfG


----------



## CuRRyKing (13. Januar 2014)

Ich empfehle euch mal bei Toshiba Service anzurufen ob die euch da was genaueres sagen können.

 Ich gehe mal stark von einem fehlerhaften Eintrag in der Firmware aus bzw. das Toshiba-Places gerade down ist. what ever.
Ein Defekt der TVs schließe "ich" jedoch fast aus.


----------



## lanabinathor (13. Januar 2014)

Update... 
Läuft wieder!!!


----------



## RiversideM (13. Januar 2014)

Ich vermute auch dass es ein Serverproblem o.ä. seitens Toshiba war, bei mir läuft es seit heute auch wieder. 
Trotzdem danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Klutten (13. Januar 2014)

Gibt es bei Toshiba-Places etwas Interessantes zu sehen? Bei mir funktioniert der Service, aber was sollte ich mir dort denn mal ansehen?


----------



## RiversideM (13. Januar 2014)

Ich nutze das weil ich nur darüber an die maxdome-Anwendung  komme, Places selbst finde ich ansonsten recht unnütz.


----------

